# Repository for Vintage Photographs That Tell a Story  -  Share Here...



## SmoothSeas (Feb 2, 2022)

I'm a for-real sucker for vintage photos that tell a story.  I keep stumbling across them on my FB feed, so I've decided to 'collect' them and achieve them here.  Please contribute and share your finds...



​


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 2, 2022)

V-E day in Europe.


----------



## bowmore (Feb 2, 2022)

Me at Point Barrow. The northernmost point in North America


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


We could have been wearing those for the past 2 years..


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> We could have been wearing those for the past 2 years..


yes, but this was our parents when they were kids during the war...


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 2, 2022)

Dancers of the group Eurythmie, 1926, by Monika Faber


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


Is there a story to go with that one?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2022)

LOL..I think it speaks for itself...


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 3, 2022)

this photo has me wonderin' what stray thoughts are rattling around in the little girl's mind...


​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 3, 2022)

This is such a powerful photo. It was taken in April, 1945 by Major Clarence Benjamin and shows a train of Jewish prisoners that had been intercepted by Allied Forces. This is the moment they learned that the train would not be heading to a Concentration Camp and they had been liberated.


​


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2022)

Bed 'n a Box


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2022)

Times Square, NYC, new Years Eve, 1937


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 206738
> Bed 'n a Box


I've seen that pic before..can you imagine being the person that had to get up top and make that bed with all clean sheets etc...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2022)

South Bronx 1970... can we believe this was 1/2 a century ago...?.. I was 15...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2022)

Harlem 1970


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2022)

Manhattan 1970


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 3, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 206758



great montage...


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 3, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> great montage...


Thank you.  I fell in love with it the moment I saw it.  Nostalgia in a couple of those photos for me.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2022)

Survivor Robert McGee was scalped as a child in 1864 by Sioux. Photo taken in 1890.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2022)

A london red double decker bus in the 1920's


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2022)

Public disinfectors sanitize the streets of London  after an outbreak of smallpox. 1877.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2022)

Freed Australian soldiers; POWs of Japan,  1945


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2022)

New York, 1950's


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2022)

The photo was taken mere hours after Einstein died, April 28, 1955, in Princeton, New Jersey.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2022)

Calamity Jane at the Pan-American Exposition in Buffalo, New York, circa 1901.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 4, 2022)

Zepplin flying over New Jersey in the 1930's.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2022)

A Mongolian woman reaches out from the porthole of a crate in which she is imprisoned, c. July 1913. Note the swastika on the corner next to the lock.
When used as a means of execution, the prisoner is simply left to die from starvation or dehydration. Immurement was practised in Mongolia as recently as the early 20th century. It is not necessarily clear that all thus immured were meant to die of starvation, though.


In a newspaper report from 1914, it is written:_ “..the prisons and dungeons of the Far Eastern country contain a number of refined Chinese shut up for life in heavy iron-bound coffins, which do not permit them to sit upright or lie down. These prisoners see daylight for only a few minutes daily when the food is thrown into their coffins through a small hole”_.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2022)

Playing Faro in the Old West


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2022)

Colorado 1937..note the high heels, LOL


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2022)

Washington policeman Bill Norton measuring the distance between knee and suit at the Tidal Basin bathing beach after Col. Sherrill, Superintendent of Public Buildings and Grounds, issued an order that suits not be over six inches above the knee. 1922.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 4, 2022)

dinner on the way 1953


​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 4, 2022)

this photo resonates with me...

sitting here now, just wonderin', if the adoration that this lovely couple obviously felt for each other held throughout the years.


​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 4, 2022)

The First Person To Go Over Niagara Falls In A Barrel (And Survive)


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2022)

1918 Spanish flu, Masks were mandated with the threat of imprisonment if people failed to comply


----------



## RobinWren (Feb 4, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


I am sadden by this, though from what I see on the news parents are selling their children today and child trafficking is ongoing here on the island which truly shocks me.


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 4, 2022)

*Sydney, Australia 1919. A wounded AIF soldier receives an affectionate welcome home at the Anzac Buffet in The Domain.

*


​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 13, 2022)

I like to imagine these two celebrating their 50th wedding anniversary; their great-grandbabies gathered around their knees...




​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 17, 2022)

so, what's the story here...?  has the teacher left the room for a minute?


​


----------



## bowmore (Feb 17, 2022)

This is a photo of my uncle. It was extracted from a group photo aboard the USS Parche. The ship was a sub that was the most decorated sub due to its activities in the Pacific during WW2

.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 17, 2022)

My grandfather's sister during her dancing lessons back in either late 1890's or early 1900's.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> My grandfather's sister during her dancing lessons back in either late 1890's or early 1900's.


Lovely photo! Is it hanging in your home Lois?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 17, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Lovely photo! Is it hanging in your home Lois?


Yes it is, Rose.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 209092


who are they ?..do you know, RR ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2022)

Christmas shopping.. NYC 1910


----------



## RubyK (Feb 17, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 209092


Do you think they are gypsies or just poor people? That is their wedding.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 17, 2022)

You all have shared some wonderful photos. I love this post.





Venice Beach - 1930 - Must have been a carnival.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2022)

British Tourists in Egypt 1880....

..and tourists and guides  climbing the pyramids


----------



## RubyK (Feb 17, 2022)

1907 Siblings (That can't be right. They are all so close in age.)


----------



## RubyK (Feb 17, 2022)

1940's Women



Love their hats and shiny stockings.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 17, 2022)

1922 Auto Accident


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2022)

RubyK said:


> 1907 Siblings (That can't be right. They are all so close in age.)


I think that's probably right. My Paternal Grandmother had 16 kids between 1922 and 1942.. and no twins among them...


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2022)

RubyK said:


> Do you think they are gypsies or just poor people? That is their wedding.


Gypsies.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> who are they ?..do you know, RR ?


No.   I forgot where I found it. I think Romania. I love his outfit.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 18, 2022)

Washington D.C. …​
See the White House in the background. an American contrast. ca 1946 by Marion Palfi


​


----------



## 1955 (Feb 18, 2022)

My Grandpa took these pictures while stationed in Tientsin China during the Boxer Rebellion around 1918-1919. I have some 133 pictures from this period. This was a very brutal period where people were both tortured and executed on the street for public display. I’m not going to post any those pictures but life was pretty tough there.

The first picture shows my grandpa on the left and again in the 2nd picture. He went on to serve in WW1 in the trenches of France. I also have many of his diaries that are an interesting read.

I guess the limit is 5 pics.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 18, 2022)

1955 said:


> My Grandpa took these pictures while stationed in Tientsin China during the Boxer Rebellion around 1918-1919. I have some 133 pictures from this period. This was a very brutal period where people were both tortured and executed on the street for public display. I’m not going to post any those pictures but life was pretty tough there.
> 
> The first picture shows my grandpa on the left and again in the 2nd picture. He went on to serve in WW1 in the trenches of France. I also have many of his diaries that are an interesting read.
> 
> ...


Fascinating! 
Your Grandpa was very handsome, I might add....


----------



## JonSR77 (Feb 19, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> This is such a powerful photo. It was taken in April, 1945 by Major Clarence Benjamin and shows a train of Jewish prisoners that had been intercepted by Allied Forces. This is the moment they learned that the train would not be heading to a Concentration Camp and they had been liberated.
> 
> 
> View attachment 206737​


powerful, beautiful.  thanks for sharing


----------



## JonSR77 (Feb 19, 2022)

well, the photos of Dorothea Lange are certainly amazing and tell many stories...

here are some from the Metropolitan Museum of Art website:

https://www.metmuseum.org/art/collection/search?q=Dorothea+Lange&sortBy=Relevance&pageSize=0


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Fascinating!
> Your Grandpa was very handsome, I might add....


I agree, looked like a film star from the Hollywood era


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2022)

Visitors to Americas' National Parks... 

Tourists ride up a trail in Rocky Mountain National Park...1909











Climbers scale Mt. Rainier. 1910.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2022)

Tourists pose on Glacier Point above the Yosemite Valley. 1887.





The gateway arch at Yellowstone. 1900.





Tourists drive their car on a dirt road along the Yellowstone River. 1899.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 19, 2022)

Waiting in line to turn in their milk to the processing plant.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2022)

Detroit.




n this July 4, 1942 file photo, 28-ton tanks, called “General Grants” by U.S. forces in the Middle East who used them in the battle for Egypt, are turned out in mass production by the Chrysler Corporation’s tank arsenal in Detroit.




Stones flew despite a police riot squad’s efforts to maintain order in Detroit, on February 28, 1942 between prospective Black tenants of a million-dollar defense housing project and white picketers who halted their moving vans. Several were hurt in the picket line skirmishes.





Two youths help a man to his feet after he was badly beaten in street fighting which marked race riots in Detroit, Michigan, on June 21, 1943.




Guarded by more than 1,500 state troops, city and state police, moving vans carried the household goods of black families into Sojourners Truth, a federal housing project located in a white section of Detroit, on April 29, 1942. White protesters, whose previous attempts to prevent blacks from moving in ended in rioting, were dispersed.


----------



## 1955 (Feb 19, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Your Grandpa was very handsome, I might add....





hollydolly said:


> I agree, looked like a film star from the Hollywood era


Thanks, I have have very fond memories of him and was a great role model in my life.

Great pics hollydolly...


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 19, 2022)

Wish I could take these two to dinner...


​


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 19, 2022)

My Dad when he turned 13yrs old. He is on the left of the picture, His parents made him quit school so he could help support the family. They continued to have more children and my poor Dad had to help support even more kids. I think my grandfather should have just gotten a second job.


----------



## win231 (Feb 19, 2022)

I stopped at a casino on the way back from Nevada & took a photo of this car - before a security guard told me not to take photos.  (I didn't know it wasn't OK).






I also took a photo of a letter Clyde Barrow wrote to Henry Ford:




Letter from Clyde Barrow.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 21, 2022)

I love this old photo  -  there's such a wealth of wisdom in her eyes...


​


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2022)

Henry Ford receiving the Grand Cross of the German Eagle from Nazi officials, 1938​At a ceremony in Dearborn, Michigan, Henry Ford is presented with the Grand Cross of the Supreme Order of the German Eagle on his 75th birthday. Henry Ford was the first American recipient of this order, an honor created in 1937 by Adolf Hitler.


This was the highest honor Nazi Germany could give to any foreigner and represented Adolf Hitler’s personal admiration and indebtedness to Henry Ford. The presentation was made by Karl Kapp, the German consul in Cleveland, and Fritz Heller, German consular representative in Detroit.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2022)

Astonishing  photos from the  1930's  great depression USA...





Unemployed men line up in front of a Chicago soup kitchen, which was operated by Al Capone.





A poor mother stands with her two children in Oklahoma. 1936..





The Central Park of New York City became Hooverville, a shanty town for the newly impoverished (named for President Herbert Hoover, in office during the market crash and widely blamed for it). 1933.






Lewis Hunter with his family, Lady’s Island, Beaufort,” Carl Mydans, South Carolina, June 1936.





food banks as far back as the 1930's....


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 22, 2022)

*Moe and Curly Howard of The Three Stooges posing with their parents, Solomon and Jennie Horwitz, in 1933.

*


----------



## JonSR77 (Feb 24, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Tourists pose on Glacier Point above the Yosemite Valley. 1887.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonderful pictures! Thanks for posting them! I see that you are from London. Have you been to the US National Parks. If not, you really, really must. Just hard to describe how amazing they are. Like visiting another planet. Grand Canyon is an absolute must see. I was there in 1980. Back then, the helicopter tour of it was simply one of the best things you could do with your life.

I've been to Glacier, Olympic, Yellowstone, Bryce, the Badlands, Sequoia, Muir Woods, and a few more.  All, absolutely worth it.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 25, 2022)

An officer halts traffic to make way for a cat carrying a kitten across the street, 1925.


​


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2022)

Hunts Point, South Bronx. 1970.

Couldn't leave a baby in a pram alone outside of a shop today ....


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 5, 2022)

​


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2022)

A Policeman In San Francisco Scolds A Man For Not Wearing A Mask During The 1918 Influenza Pandemic, 1918​


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2022)

Here Is How An Ukrainian Immigrant Celebrated Stalin's Death, 1953​
With luck that name will change very soon on that poster


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 5, 2022)

Pearl Harbor, Dec. 7, 1941


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2022)

A Nurse With A Sick Child During Smallpox Epidemic, Wrocław, Poland, 1963​


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2022)

Nintendo's First Headquarters In Kyoto, Japan (1889)​


----------



## carouselsilver (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## shedevil7953 (Mar 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


awful!


----------



## shedevil7953 (Mar 5, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> This is such a powerful photo. It was taken in April, 1945 by Major Clarence Benjamin and shows a train of Jewish prisoners that had been intercepted by Allied Forces. This is the moment they learned that the train would not be heading to a Concentration Camp and they had been liberated.
> 
> 
> View attachment 206737​


so awesome!


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 5, 2022)

*The Cat's Meat Man

In the Victorian era, London’s felines received daily, hand-delivered skewers or packages of meat from a peddler known as the “cat’s meat man.”

A cat’s meat man sold chopped meat (usually horse scraps from local slaughterhouses) to cat owners. They had regular routes and clients, just like a milkman, and were a fixture of London street life: hundreds, if not thousands, of vendors serviced London’s estimated 300,000 cats.
*


----------



## carouselsilver (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## carouselsilver (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 7, 2022)

_May 1945_​
A woman walks through the ruins of Berlin during the Battle of Berlin...




​


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 8, 2022)

Snowstorm in NYC.   50 yrs. ago.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2022)

“George Nissen, the inventor of the trampoline, jumping with his kangaroo.”


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 8, 2022)

Normandy, France 1947
​Woman on Omaha Beach...


​


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 11, 2022)

just can't imagine how difficult day-to-day living was back then...


​


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Mar 11, 2022)

Hindenburg over NJ in the 30's.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 11, 2022)

https://yourdailydish.com/coal-emissions-london-1952-smog/


----------



## Pappy (Mar 11, 2022)

D- Day invasion.


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 11, 2022)

Pappy said:


> D- Day invasion.
> 
> View attachment 212626


What are those roundish things flying in the sky?


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 11, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> What are those roundish things flying in the sky?





dobielvr said:


> What are those roundish things flying in the sky?


Barrage balloons.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Mar 11, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> What are those roundish things flying in the sky?


Why were there balloons on D Day?​
On the morning of D-Day, thousands of barrage balloons were tethered to ships and smaller craft for the cross-Channel journey to France. With small bombs anchored to their cables, triggered by a plane strike, the balloons were a lethal weapon that German pilots assiduously attempted to avoid.


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 11, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Why were there balloons on D Day?​
> On the morning of D-Day, thousands of barrage balloons were tethered to ships and smaller craft for the cross-Channel journey to France. With small bombs anchored to their cables, triggered by a plane strike, the balloons were a lethal weapon that German pilots assiduously attempted to avoid.


Thank you!


----------



## Mizmo (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 212736


I've seen that photo a few times, never fails to make me smile


----------



## Pappy (Mar 12, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 212736


The man looks just like my grandpa. Had to do a double take..


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 12, 2022)

*"Always Together!"  Poster of Soviet-Chinese friendship. USSR, 1950's

*


----------



## Pappy (Mar 14, 2022)

Toffs and toughs. Class illustration of pre- war Britain, 1937.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2022)

Pappy said:


> Toffs and toughs. Class illustration of pre- war Britain, 1937.
> 
> View attachment 213062


the story behind that photo is that the 3 ruffian boys from  a poor family, outlived the 2 rich boys by many years ...that's true...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2022)

I've made a thread for this Video on it's own  in the photo forum, because I think it deserves it... it's just fabulous.. but as this thread is also for  Vintage photographs that tell a story ...this Video will  fit in beautifully. Every photo on the video tells a story... and you will be absolutely amazed and even stunned  at some of these pics.. I loved it......enjoy


----------



## Pappy (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 18, 2022)

A sinking Japanese destroyer, seen through the periscope of the USS Nautilus submarine…1942.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 18, 2022)

what a haunting image...  did he survive the war, I wonder...?


​


----------



## Mizmo (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 20, 2022)

Blonde curls cut from a woman named Emma when she entered a Carmelite order of nuns in 1900. It was purchased at a Paris flea market by the art theorist Andre Malraux, and given to a friend for his twentieth birthday.⁣


----------



## Pappy (Mar 21, 2022)

Churchills birthday, 1943. In attendance was Stalin and Franklin D. Roosevelt.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 21, 2022)

The "Hasanlu lovers" died around 800 B.C. and were discovered in 1972. They died in what seems to be an embrace or kiss, and remained that way for 2800 years.


​


----------



## Mizmo (Mar 21, 2022)

Did I post before 

How safe was this !!


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 21, 2022)

Ouch!  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Looks really uncomfortable..


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 22, 2022)

*Alphonse Bertillon was a French police officer and biometrics researcher who was responsible for standardizing the modern mug shot.

This cute mug shot features his two-year old son François Bertillon, a hardened criminal who was caught nibbling all the pears from a basket on October 17, 1893.

*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 18, 2022)

Palermo, Italy 1960


----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 18, 2022)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Apr 28, 2022)

I can remember, back when I was a kid, those hot, summer afternoons, where there was nothing quite as refreshing as an ice-cold bottle of soda...


​


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 28, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> I can remember, back when I was a kid, those hot, summer afternoons, where there was nothing quite as refreshing as an ice-cold bottle of soda...
> 
> 
> View attachment 219101​


Yes, and only 5cents!


----------



## Pink Biz (May 2, 2022)

*Ivan Unger and Gladys Roy play tennis on top of a biplane, 1925

*


----------



## Mizmo (May 4, 2022)




----------



## dobielvr (May 4, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 219833


Where's the engine/motor?


----------



## Mizmo (May 4, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Where's the engine/motor?


I did a bit of googling.... at front .still  confusing

https://www.prewarcar.com/come-aboard-my-road-yacht


----------



## Murrmurr (May 4, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Where's the engine/motor?


It was pulled by a truck or car


----------



## Mizmo (May 4, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> It was pulled by a truck or car
> View attachment 219839




no ...  look at the little pics on link...looks like an engine to me


----------



## Murrmurr (May 4, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> no ...  look at the little pics on link...looks like an engine to me
> View attachment 219843


Ooh. You're right. Forerunner to the motorhome.
That's pretty cool.


----------



## dobielvr (May 4, 2022)

I was going to say that it had front headlights and what appear to be little windshield wipers, with their version of a window.
Is that a little dog sitting in the window on the left?


----------



## Mizmo (May 4, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> I was going to say that it had front headlights and what appear to be little windshield wipers, with their version of a window.
> Is that a little dog sitting in the window on the left?



yes I do believe it is...zoomed in  on my page...a little Scottie/Westie perhaps


----------



## Mizmo (May 9, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 12, 2022)

Air Balloons, Paris, 1914​


----------



## Mizmo (May 25, 2022)

classy skater


----------



## SmoothSeas (May 28, 2022)

​


----------



## Mizmo (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (May 29, 2022)

In 1966 when my Grandfather went missing. It took us a month to find his body. I wish I had a better picture of him. He had the bluest eyes.


----------



## SmoothSeas (May 30, 2022)

father & son...


​


----------



## Mizmo (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2022)

*Hardware Store, 316-318 Bowery, Manhattan NYC - 1938

*


----------



## Mizmo (Jun 19, 2022)

Can you imagine this today!!!


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 25, 2022)

*Charles Tripp - "The Man with No Arms", and Eli Bowen - "The Man without Legs", riding in tandem. (1890)

*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> *Charles Tripp - "The Man with No Arms", and Eli Bowen - "The Man without Legs", riding in tandem. (1890)
> 
> View attachment 226695*


How is the man with no arms smoking that cigarette ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> *Hardware Store, 316-318 Bowery, Manhattan NYC - 1938
> 
> View attachment 224108*


we still have independent  hardware store like that.. here


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2022)

From behind this “lumber” truck, it appears that it’s hauling a number of 2x4s around the city. But as these inspectors have demonstrated, the truck is a fake — the back and sides are made to LOOK like it’s hauling lumber, when in reality the inside is hollow, allowing space to transport booze to and from wherever it needs to go


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 25, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> How is the man with no arms smoking that cigarette ?


With Eli's help?


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 25, 2022)

My great uncle Cal


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2022)

1961 Prefabs built in the 40's and 50's  as temporary housing after 1/2 the country's homes were demolished during the war... we'd just moved into one in '61...  and moved out again , a few years later when they were being demolished..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2022)

The Henry Ford Museum in Detroit is also home to the actual bus that Rosa Parks protested on. Incredible Museum Exhibits, the actual bus that Rosa Parks protested on


----------



## MrPants (Jun 25, 2022)

My Motorcycle; late 60's. Wish I still had it  

(Triumph Daytona 500; twin cylinder & twin carbs)


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2022)

Home Relocation  San Francisco  1919


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2022)

Brooklyn NY 1948


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2022)

A mother and her three children in their kitchen, Lower East Side NYC, 1915.
_Amazing that London , Glasgow, Liverpool, Manchester, had the same slums during the early 20th century _


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2022)

Boston, Massachusetts, circa 1906.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2022)

Teenagers listening to records in a record store, 1944.


this could be my father if it had been taken elsewhere... he was 18 in '44... my mother wasn't a teen yet...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 26, 2022)

The old camping trailer. We had one very similar to this one.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2022)

Pneumatic tubes connecting 23 US Post Offices in New York across 27 miles. Each canister could hold 600 letters and they were used until 1957.
_It's incredible when you look at these pictures just how far we've come in such a short time _


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2022)

Geologist Thomas Griffith Taylor and Meteorologist Charles Wright in the entrance of an ice grotto during the Terra Nova Expedition, Ross Island – 1911


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2022)

The beautiful Pamir, the world’s last commercial sailing ship, rounding Cape Horn - 1949


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 29, 2022)

oh, but the stories that she could surely share...


​


----------



## Tommy (Jun 30, 2022)

MrPants said:


> My Motorcycle; late 60's. Wish I still had it
> 
> (Triumph Daytona 500; twin cylinder & twin carbs)
> View attachment 226712


We had that same bike!  It was a wonderful machine.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2022)

So we think  street drug addiction is a fairly new phenomena?






Opium dens began to proliferate in North America following the arrival of Chinese immigrants during the California Gold Rush. Opium sparked a massive drug epidemic during the late 1800s and early 1900s, with scenes as shown above being far from uncommon in big cities. Den operators used to give women inferior pipes, because they believed that women would spoil the opium when using a good-quality pipe, making it worthless. This gave rise to various health issues, because their intake was often out of balance.


----------



## Mizmo (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2022)

President John Quincy Adams (1767–1848) in March 1843, taken by Philip Haas. It was the first known photograph of a US president in history.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 30, 2022)

oh, to have been privy to their conversation...


​


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Remy (Jul 3, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Home Relocation  San Francisco  1919


I wonder if this was one of the "refugee shacks" built after the 1906 San Francisco earthquake? I have a book about small homes and cottages in the SF bay area and they show pictures of them and state that there are houses in SF that were built from several of these "shacks" being put together. They are of coarse on the historic register if this can be proven and cost a fortune today.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 3, 2022)

*Famous photo....a face of the depression

*


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 3, 2022)

Family on the road; Oklahoma, 1938 also Dorothea Lange


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 3, 2022)

My Mom's family a few months before my Grandmom passed away. The picture is of some of my cousins and me and my sister. I am sitting on the end of the bed. My cousin Jimmy was standing next to me and my sister was behind him. My older brother was in the back and his hands are above my head.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2022)

*Hidden Helpers, another innovation from the 1950's. Just slide them out from your kitchen base cabinets and they could be used as extra seating at a meal or useful in reaching those upper shelves of your wall hung cabinets.*


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 3, 2022)

Electric elevator desks at the Central Social Institution of Prague, Czechoslovakia, 1937


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2022)

*Firefighting sprinkler suit (early 1900's)

*


----------



## MrPants (Aug 10, 2022)

My mother's family had this family portrait taken Aug. 10th, 1922 - exactly 100 years ago today.
My mother is the baby on her mom's lap. Their father (Ralph) died 5 years later from TB. That threw the family into poverty pretty quickly and not long before the great depression era. The 2 boys (my uncles) had to quit school & find jobs and my grandmother had to clean houses to try and scrape together enough money to survive. My mother cooked and cleaned for the household. It was a tough life in the northern Ontario mining town of Timmins.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Aug 10, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 209476
> 
> My Dad when he turned 13yrs old. He is on the left of the picture, His parents made him quit school so he could help support the family. They continued to have more children and my poor Dad had to help support even more kids. I think my grandfather should have just gotten a second job.


The same was true for both of my parents.  Once they completed 6th grade, they both had to leave school to help support the family.  My mother was a nanny and my father worked as a butcher in his parents' shop.  Today, it seems hard to believe that such young children worked full time jobs.

I have a very similar picture of my father's family.  He was the only male child.  He had four sisters, but the first-born child died of a heart problem at age ten after having scarlet fever.  Perhaps our grandparents were hoping for another male child?  Boys did have better earning potential.  /-;


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 10, 2022)

All I know about this photo is that it's dated summer 1920.
Look at the fellow's shoes, I just had to have those shoes. 
(Don't ask the price.)


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 233912
> All I know about this photo is that it's dated summer 1920.
> Look at the fellow's shoes, I just had to have those shoes.
> (Don't ask the price.)


That is Mary Pickford and Douglas Fairbanks, Jr. They were 'Hollywood Royalty' of that era.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 11, 2022)

The world can be a lonely place.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 11, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> That is Mary Pickford and Douglas Fairbanks, Jr. They were 'Hollywood Royalty' of that era.


Thank you, if my late mother-in-law had been alive she would have told me without hesitation. Like most of her generation, she was hooked on the silver screen. When a new release came out, rather than ask what it's about, mother-in-law would ask, who is in it?
It was Mary Pickford that really surprised me, she looks so young in that picture, you would be forgiven to assume that she was still at school.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2022)

Vintage American Ads


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2022)

Vintage Farm Ads..


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 11, 2022)

My Parents at their 50th anniversary in 1966. They got married when they were 16yrs old.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> My Parents at their 50th anniversary in 1966. They got married when they were 16yrs old.
> View attachment 233998


I remember a photo you posted a while back and you look exactly like your mum


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 11, 2022)

*My mom. She and her BFF got identical dresses...decided they would go to Hollywood to be movie stars

*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2022)

_Martin Horses of the Kainai Nation.”In the early 1910s, photographer Harry Pollard traveled around Canada to take a series of photographs of the natives, who are one of the first people who settled in Western Canada and Alberta.

These photographs capture, among others, people from Tsuu T’ina, Siksika, Kainai, Piikani. The number of Sarcee people (Tsuu T’ina) went down to 200 in the mid-20th century but has since gone up to 2,000. They are depicted in traditional dresses, feathered headdresses, and hunting bison.

These historic images, which can be found on the *Provincial Archives of Alberta*, include the individuals’ names and tell a story in themselves. Many of their names are themed around nature, like Lone Walking Buffalo and Running Antelope.

First Nations in Alberta prior to European contact included the Siksika (Blackfoot), Kainai (Blood), Piikani (Peigan), and Gros Ventre (now in Montana).

Other groups, including the Kootenay and the Crow, made expeditions into the land to hunt buffalo and go to war. The Tsuu T’ina, a branch of the Beaver, occupied central and northern parts of the land, while the north was occupied by the Slavey.


Some speculate that men from England reached Newfoundland as early as the 1480s, predating Columbus’s voyage of 1492. The only hard evidence points to John Cabot’s English expedition of 1497 as the first known voyage to mainland North America in the new era of overseas discovery.




_Rabbit Carrier..





Martin Horses of the Kainai Nation.”





“Siksika Council.”





“Mrs. Thomas of Tsuu T’ina Nation.”


----------



## Pappy (Aug 13, 2022)

Four generations on our old homestead. Great grandfather, grandmother, my mom and little old me.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 13, 2022)

Pappy said:


> Four generations on our old homestead. Great grandfather, grandmother, my mom and little old me.
> 
> View attachment 234210


Was that around Norwich?


----------



## katlupe (Aug 13, 2022)

My father is the baby on my grandfather's lap. He was born in 1919.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 13, 2022)

Chenango County Fair in Norwich, NY. 1962


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 13, 2022)

Pappy said:


> Four generations on our old homestead. Great grandfather, grandmother, my mom and little old me.
> 
> View attachment 234210


Yes it was. My grandfathers first house. Later on we moved farther on the hill.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 13, 2022)

My parents sitting down and my Mom's twin brother and sister.


----------



## RubyK (Aug 13, 2022)

Clothes drying outside in Winter.


----------



## RubyK (Aug 13, 2022)

Baby cage in 1930s.


----------



## RubyK (Aug 13, 2022)

1946 New York City


----------



## Pepper (Aug 13, 2022)

Look how skinny everyone was @RubyK!  Compare those bodies to the average person today!


----------



## RubyK (Aug 13, 2022)

City Meat Market


----------



## RubyK (Aug 13, 2022)

@Pepper  ~ Not so much junk food in those days!


----------



## Pepper (Aug 13, 2022)

Not much food either @RubyK!  Poverty, the depression & war rationing helped people be skinny, too.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2022)

RubyK said:


> Clothes drying outside in Winter.


I remember having to bring in frozen clothes  from the washing line every winter.. we had to put them on the Pulley in the kitchen to thaw out..


----------



## katlupe (Aug 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I remember having to bring in frozen clothes  from the washing line every winter.. we had to put them on the Pulley in the kitchen to thaw out..


Leave it to you to find a rabbit for me! lol


----------



## katlupe (Aug 13, 2022)

Endicott Johnson Shoe Factory, Johnson City, NY - Victory factory


----------



## Pappy (Aug 13, 2022)

My family always had a sense of humor. This was the Lodge in the middle of Cooks Woods which my family owned. It was used mostly as a warm up place while deer hunting. My girlfriend and now my wife would go there sometimes to admire the moon….sure we did.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 13, 2022)

This is a photo of my Grandfather Oscar as basketball coach in the 1920's.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 14, 2022)

My older brother when he was 17yrs old my sister when she was 6yrs old and me at 4yrs old,


----------



## katlupe (Aug 15, 2022)

My grandfather, my mother's father. I never really knew him.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Aug 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Vintage American Ads


I was planning on having a hot dog for dinner tonight.  I'm definitely going to do some creative cutting and make hotdog men!  That's a neat idea!


----------



## hawkdon (Aug 15, 2022)

I've never seen the Spam Spread before.....


----------



## Mizmo (Aug 15, 2022)

A Reminder....


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Aug 16, 2022)

Around 1950 .. older sisters, me and Auntie in Alberta. Shortly after moving
from Saskatchewan.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

LOL...^^^^ except this is John as a kid...






 this second one is Paul... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





this one is Ringo... ...and this is George... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 The fab 4 as kids...


----------



## katlupe (Aug 18, 2022)

"HORSE WHISPERER: Tommy Woodcock, well-known Australian trainer, with Reckless, the morning of the 1977 Melbourne Cup."


----------



## katlupe (Aug 18, 2022)

This depiction of the future was painted by Echte Wagner in 1930.


----------



## Mizmo (Sep 6, 2022)

Nice legs !!
John Wayne in Mexico 1959


----------



## katlupe (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

NYC . Third Avenue and Bowery. 1946.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Amsterdam Avenue near 125th Street. 1946.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 1, 2022)

My village in 1920.  You can just see a small bit of my house at the right of the photo.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Michael Z (Oct 1, 2022)

My wife's 4th Grandfather, Anton Liste. He was a composer. I believe this is a lithograph as it predates photography.


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2022)

A young artist paints Sacré-Coeur, Paris, 1946.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 7, 2022)

*Cars at an automated drive-in diner, where individual conveyor belts transport food directly to the driver, California 1950.  

*


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 9, 2022)

optical illusion


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 15, 2022)

Old time group


______________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 17, 2022)

Dressed To Kill !
I can't even imagine wearing those clothes and probably corsets underneath...ouch


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 17, 2022)

Home - Florida International University


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2022)

Female worker bottling ketchup at the Heinz factory. Pittsburgh Pennsylvania, 1897


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2022)

People look at a German HE111 reconnaissance plane which crashed on a hillside, near Haddington, East Lothian, Scotland, Oct. 28, 1939. This is the first German plane to fall on British soil. (AP Photo/Robert Rider-Rider)


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2022)

Expert sharpshooter and performer *Annie Oakley *comes out of retirement to practice for the Fred Stone Circus and Motor Hippodrome at the Mineola Fair Grounds, Long Island, N.Y., on July 27, 1922. Oakley performed in Buffalo Bill's Wild West Show from 1885 to 1902. (AP Photo)


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2022)

Dwight D. Eisenhower, Winston Churchill and Gen. Omar Bradley fire carbines during a tour of an army camp in England. 1944.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2022)

Men sleep on the floor of a New York City homeless shelter. In 1886, the fee for sleeping indoors was five cents a night. Circa 1886.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2022)

An Italian immigrant man smokes a pipe in his makeshift home under the Rivington Street Dump, NYC . 1890.


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2022)

Barcelona, 1955


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2022)

Mother and son, County Claire, Ireland, 1890 (colorized)


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 1, 2022)

Piano designed for people confined to bedrest. UK, 1935.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2022)

Woman wiring an early IBM computer (1948)


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2022)

Victorian poverty, 1900. Annie, seven, and one year old Nellie, sit on a sacking outside their house in London. They were among ten children born to single mother Annie Daniels. Five of their siblings died in childhood.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2022)

Soba noodles delivery man in Tokyo, 1935. Being a noodle delivery man required a special technique of stacking towers of food on their shoulders as they biked through busy streets.


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 16, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> Soba noodles delivery man in Tokyo, 1935. Being a noodle delivery man required a special technique of stacking towers of food on their shoulders as they biked through busy streets.
> 
> View attachment 250500


Impressive..that's for sure.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2022)

Cranmore Mountain, New Hampshire (1955)


----------



## Mizmo (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 6, 2022)

A directions hotline, where motorists could call and get directions, in a time before satellite navigation and GPS were commonplace. The Netherlands, 1963.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2022)

*Temple Theater of Monte San Nicola, Italy. 1st Century BC*


----------



## Pink Biz (Today at 1:39 PM)

Over 3,000 workers who build the Chase Manhattan Bank in New York City pose for a photo near the end of constructional work, August, 1964.


----------

